# Anyone doing IUI in 2 week's time?



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm on day 2 of my cycle and will be having my third IUI in about 10 day's time. Wondered if anyone else about to start a cycle around same time.

Good luck!

Lou
x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi Lou

AF arrived this morning so am just one day behind you!  I tend to produce follies quite early in my cycle; I was basted on day 9 on my first cycle of IUI.  I will phone hospital tomorrow to book a scan for next Monday (day 9).  They don't do scanning or treatment over the weekend so I'm hoping things won't be happening too early this cycle.  Really hope it'll be third time lucky for you!  Are you taking clomid or having injections?  My cycle is unassisted.  Wishing you loads of luck and sending you loads of    .  

Lots of love
Sarah xxx


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

About two weeks behind you, but sending you good luck anyway!!  Hope things go well.


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Sair!

You sound just like me! I have a tendency to produce follies early. I vary from 25 day cycle to 28. My last IUI was cocked up as the clinic missed my O. I was basted on CD12, but I'd already O'd. Because I'm planning on going to Create Health for Natural IVF if this doesn't work, Geeta Nargund also talked me through how she does her IUIs. She uses a trigger shot. So, I'm going to ask my NHS clinic tomorrow if they can do this. I should be getting scanned around same time as you on CD8 or CD9. 

Hope things go well for you too, Tessa!

Lou
x


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks Lou!

Hope things going Ok.  Hoping that this time I actually manage to complete full cycle as last two times had to abandon (once on day 5 - found not immune to rubella, once day 9 found cyst - whaich has now vanished!)

Fingers crosssed for us all!!

love
c xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi C - Things are fine. I'm looking forward to scan on Friday. Hope to get a confirmation on whether they will use trigger shot. I'm just very sore from going back to gym.

Hope all well with you.

L
x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi Lou and C

Hope everything is going ok with you both.  Fingers crossed for you completing this cycle C.  I was told I had a cyst on my last cycle which had vanished when I went for a scan two days later.  That cycle was abandoned because nothing was really happening and then two weeks after the scan where the 'cyst' was there, my period started!  So I'm not convinced it was actually cyst.  My follies to tend to mature quickly early in my cycle.  
Hope you get to have the trigger shot Lou.  It is ok, doesn't really hurt too much...no where near as much as a session with the bruiser at the gym!!!!

Sending you loads of love and luck and  

Sarah xxx


----------

